# dam anyone watch



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

in this guys house
he had 3 crocs (about 12") 2 common snappers and an alligator snapper in a 55g tank
under neath it in another 55g he had an albino python (over 6' i would guess) and 2 smaller ones 3-4' in the same tank.







all 3 of them on top of a hot rock

and 3 igaunias in a huge home enclosure they were all taken away from the owner
but the wierd thing that they were all in excellent conditions (except the small iqauna) he was competing with 2 large guys for food and losing


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what was he gonna do when the crocs and ally snapper grew bigger.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> what was he gonna do when the crocs and ally snapper grew bigger.


 they never said
he was just a spioled kid that the parents bought him everything he wanted

update
the albino burmese python had lots of mice bites on it 







dam will people ever learn with live rats 
they are mean and fight back
and the snake has no were to hide


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

damn i meant to watch that but i forgot all about it

ohwell i think its on again tomorrow


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i don't watch programmes like that anymore, i hate seeing skinny dogs and mistreated animals.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i don't watch programmes like that anymore, i hate seeing skinny dogs and mistreated animals.


 me 2


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

those kinda shows make me sad














and mad at the people who misstreat them


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > what was he gonna do when the crocs and ally snapper grew bigger.
> ...


 rat bites HURT. you don't know pain until you've had a nursing mother rat protecting her pups clamp down on your thumb and put her teeth THROUGH your nail.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> he was just a spioled kid that the parents bought him everything he wanted


 Tell his parents to get him bigger tanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slckr69 said:
> ...










dam that sounds painful


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes, it is. Rats are frequently underestimated, especially when frightened. I sometimes wonder how easy it would be to breed toothless rats specifically as feeders to minimize this problem.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

These people should be killed


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Yes, it is. Rats are frequently underestimated, especially when frightened. I sometimes wonder how easy it would be to breed toothless rats specifically as feeders to minimize this problem.
> 
> -PK


 is that even possibly
how will they eat


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

my pet rat (i'm down to only one, who happens to be one of the babies of the litter i got nailed so bad on) is a terratorial biter, basically I have to wear gloves to get him out. I take him to the vet every 3 months to get his teeth trimmed short, otherwise he rips through leather gloves like they're nothin.

his mom was a raging bitch when she had pups. the thumb thing wasn't the only time i got nailed really bad. she once bit a HUGE chunk out of my one finger and then ATE IT.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> she once bit a HUGE chunk out of my one finger and then ATE IT.










one of my rats did that once, took the whole tip of my finger off, but not without a fight, just hung for a while first







.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah i hate that show. It seems like everytime they are in Detroit. They always show pit bulls and the negative side and makes their reputation even worse. I cant believe people do what they do to their animals.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> my pet rat (i'm down to only one, who happens to be one of the babies of the litter i got nailed so bad on) is a terratorial biter, basically I have to wear gloves to get him out. I take him to the vet every 3 months to get his teeth trimmed short, otherwise he rips through leather gloves like they're nothin.
> 
> his mom was a raging bitch when she had pups. the thumb thing wasn't the only time i got nailed really bad. she once bit a HUGE chunk out of my one finger and then ATE IT.


 I would slam that rat into the wall ASAP if it did that to me. I personally hate rats


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the grinch said:


> yeah i hate that show. It seems like everytime they are in Detroit. They always show pit bulls and the negative side and makes their reputation even worse. I cant believe people do what they do to their animals.










i know its so sad to see that at times


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, that's terrible. I wonder how he'd like living in prison, seems like the animals sure did. Hope they find better homes.

I used to have 2 gators in a huge pin (we now keep our shepards in it), but the neighborhood made us get rid of them so I let them loose in the neighborhood


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I hate that show too.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is. Rats are frequently underestimated, especially when frightened. I sometimes wonder how easy it would be to breed toothless rats specifically as feeders to minimize this problem.
> ...


 I don't know if it's possible, it's just an idle thought at this point. A good friend of mine breeds rats, I'll have to ask her if this trait ever pops up, and thus could be perpetuated. How do you think they got albino rats?

I assume you could just feed them softer foods, or even a liquid diet. They'd be more expensive than toothed rats, but it'd be a small price to pay for peace of mind.

-PK


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Wow, that's terrible. I wonder how he'd like living in prison, seems like the animals sure did. Hope they find better homes.
> 
> I used to have 2 gators in a huge pin (we now keep our shepards in it), but the neighborhood made us get rid of them so I let them loose in the neighborhood
> 
> ...


And you wonder why you had to get rid of them...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Eh?

I wasn't being serious on the letting them in the neighborhood, they're at a local zoo now. Haven't checked up on how they're doing in a while, though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

rat bites HURT.[/quote]

I bet they do hurt. I've never been bitten, but they look like they can do some damage. In fact, rats totally creep me out and I hate having to handle them. 
Somebody I know who works in a testing-lab gave me a pair of gloves specifically made for handling rats. I have to try these out after I take my snakes out of brumation next spring.


----------

